# Slayer 04 und Nixon Super



## Hans (22. Januar 2005)

Halo,

war heute bei meinem bike-Händler und hab mir die neue Nixon Super angesehen. Fahre zur Zeit die MZ Z1 FR 04 und bin super zufrieden, bis auf das Gewicht.  
Die Nixon ist eine Stahlfedergabel (nur eine Seite?), lässt sich mit IT-System stufenlos absenken und wie nur 1950 Gramm mit Lenkerhebel - selbst gewogen somit 1/2 Kilo weniger als die Z1. Die Gabel hat zwar 145 mm Federweg aber mit 518 mm Einbauhöhe das selbe Maß wie meine Z1 FR(die war ja 2003 serienmäßig am Slayer).
Müßte doch passen, was meint Ihr  

Gruß

Hans


----------



## chaecker (23. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Problem ist mit Sicherheit, dass du die Garantieansprüche verlierst, da du max. 130mm Gabeln fahren darfst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (23. Januar 2005)

chaecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Problem ist mit Sicherheit, dass du die Garantieansprüche verlierst, da du max. 130mm Gabeln fahren darfst!


 falsch, 125mm


----------



## chaecker (24. Januar 2005)

Offiziell 125, aber meine 130er Fox Talas hat Rocky abgesegnet


----------



## derschotte (24. Januar 2005)

kann mir auch net vorstellen, das das so gravierend sein sollte mit der 130er...


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Januar 2005)

RM bezieht sich immer auf den Federweg. Fakt ist hier, dass bei Einbau einer Gabel über 130mm Deine Garantie erlischt. 
Die Einbauhöhe ist aber m. E. auch relevant, da die die eigentliche Hebelwirkung ausmacht.
Ich würde die Frage mal offiziell im Bike-Action-Forum posten und die Herren Stellung dazu nehmen lassen. Das Herstellerforum wird ja seit sich Phil Claus verabschiedet hat nicht mehr betreut. Ansonsten wird Dir hier das niemand definitiv beantworten können.
Sag uns Bescheid was bei rausgekommen ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Grüße aus dem verschneiten München
Tom


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Januar 2005)

Ich sehe grad, dass es da schon exakt die gleiche Frage gibt. Könnte das daran liegen, das die Frage von Dir gepostet wurde  Nixon an Slayer?


----------



## Hans (25. Januar 2005)

Richtig - ist von mir.


----------

